# Purple board??



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What does that have to do with "purple" board - whatever it is where your are?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You can install a tile backsplash.
You can use a proper washable paint.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the only purple board I know is impact resistant. I believe it has a fiberglass mesh embedded into it. It is not rated for use around moisture if I recall correctly.

and bud answered the actual question.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

In this area we now have MR drywall that is purple. It's real purdy!
Might be what that is.

I thought it was plaster-base but the owner assures me it was new MR.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> In this area we now have MR drywall that is purple. It's real purdy!
> Might be what that is.
> 
> I thought it was plaster-base but the owner assures me it was new MR.


haven't seen MR in purple but since that isn't my trade, I don't see all the products out there.

I guess this company does make their MR in purple but it seems M means mold in that case. 

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product69.aspx


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe that's what he had!
Then it should be MMR board.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep. You can get purple MR board. Make sure you use the proper drywall mud and non organic tape. Regular drywall mud has organics in it that will mold, and paper tape..... well that goes without saying. Or use Densarmor drywall.


----------

